

Install Diaspora locally (Fedora) - amitshah
http://dinosaur-os.com/post/1131534580

======
logic
That's exactly what I had to do: a local install of Ruby and rubygems,
installed bundler, and let bundler take care of the rest (and let me know what
-devel packages I didn't have installed ;-).

This will likely be a much less painful process in Fedora 14; 1.8.7 will be
shipping with it, although unfortunately it looks like Rails 3 didn't make it
in (at least, it's not in Rawhide right now).

